# Flickr EXIF Data: Most Used Cameras(and phones)



## cgw (Dec 7, 2015)

Far from definitive data but still an interesting bit of mining:

Flickr: Camera Finder


----------



## limr (Dec 7, 2015)

Not that it would really affect much of that list, but all data regarding film cameras are essentially absent from research like this since, unless the user manually enters it, exif data on camera doesn't exist.


----------



## nerwin (Dec 8, 2015)

It just shows you that more people are using phones to take pictures instead of a real camera. Its still missing all the countless photos on Flickr without EXIF data though.


----------



## Designer (Dec 8, 2015)

I've been waiting for someone else to post here, because frankly, I don't know what we're supposed to deduce from looking at those graphs.  

No idea.  

There are many non-phone cameras listed in the table, but none of those are graphed.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 8, 2015)

dat IQ doh: Sunshine and Shadow


----------



## nerwin (Dec 8, 2015)

Braineack said:


> dat IQ doh: Sunshine and Shadow



Wow! So much detail! I guess I better sell my D610. It can't compete with that.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2015)

I just gotta get myself an iPhone 6!


----------



## cgw (Dec 8, 2015)

Missed the close-outs on the big Nokia 1020. Wanted it just for the camera and its raw files.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have both the iPhone6 and D7000.  I'm an awesome photographer!!


----------

